# snow foam



## mac31 (Dec 5, 2009)

anyone know where i could get snow foam around the donegal or derry area as getting the stuff from england is expensive with postage thanks


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

contact these guys, their based in belfast and may be of some use to you

http://www.elitecarcareproducts.co.uk/GiftShopDetail.aspx?ProductUID=10019&CategoryUID=6


----------



## mac31 (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks jmax ill give them a shout


----------



## scotty4130 (Mar 2, 2006)

You could try autosmart, i know the rep does coleraine, bound to be a rep in derry. You could pm the autosmart rep and get the contact details of the rep in that area. I've heard good reports on the autosmart foam.


----------

